# If You Have Knowledge/Experience With Firewire/Windows 7...Please Help!



## FenderBender (May 17, 2010)

Okay, I have the M-Audio Profire 610, this is the 2nd firewire interface I have tried with my PC, and have had nothing but a headache with both...

I have a Dell XPS9000, i7 Core920 processor, 8G RAM, 1T Memory, & Windows 7 64 bit, plenty of sufficient power to run this dinky little interface w/ Cubase 5...

I have exhausted all resources from nearly every major brand's website on this issue, as well as Microsoft's forums, including disabling firewalls, virus protection, internet, PC's soundcard etc......have tried every driver available, including the legacy, and tried 2 different PCI express chipsets, including the SIIG card with the "T.I." chipset, which is the exact card that M-Audio reccomends for this interface, yet my playback in Cubase still drops out and eventually crashes everytime.

However, when I installed the SIIG, I noticed an immediate, and dramatic difference....until I opened Cubase. From there, everything went downhill, to where I can't get it to play anything with out restarting my PC, only to have Cubase run like a turtle until it crashes again.

When I restart my computer and open Windows Media (before opening Cubase) it plays just fine, all the way through, which it wouldn't do before I installed the SIIG, so I know the card did "some" good, so I'm thinking it must be some kind of setting. I have done every combination of audio configurations (buffer size/sample rate) in Cubase and nothing works...

So I lastnight I uninstalled everything, Cusbase and the interface, and am contiplating on packing it up and making a 3rd trip back to Guitar Center and dropping this "firewire" idea all together...I would much rather deal with latency with a USB than go through this , unless someone has a solution to my delema... I appreciate it!!!


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Have you launched Cubase without any plugins. Try moving all plugins to another folder and launch Cubase again.

And have you tried it with another DAW.


----------



## FenderBender (May 17, 2010)

Ha no I haven't, but after reading your question about using another DAW, I realized I haven't tried updating the drivers for Cubase yet, and they have an update for Windows 7, so hopefully that is it, I will give it a shot along with moving the plug ins and see what happens... Thanks for the help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

If that doesn't work. get a new firewire card.


----------



## FenderBender (May 17, 2010)

Well I've updated all the software/hardware, disabled all firewalls, virus & all other running programs, went to the BIOS menu, and disabled any hardware that isn't needed for what I'm doing.
Now I have it to where it will play all media (WMP) and all systems sounds with no problems, and it will let me playback/record in Cubase, but only briefly before the playback drops out and Cubase becomes slow and eventually unresponsive, yet when I close Cubase, I can go right back to WMP and play media no problem... 
I tried using it with the demo of Ableton 7, but it does the same thing...

So if it's not the software, or the hardware, or the PC, it must be some kind of driver/hardware conflicting with each other causing an interruption in the sync between the interface and Cubase. At least that's what I "think" i've narrowed it down to, just can't figure out how to fix it....


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you checked the device manager for any hardware conflicts?


----------



## FenderBender (May 17, 2010)

Yes, and the main concern is that my SIIG bus controller and (Nvidia GTX260) are on the same IRQ, which is 16, but I can't figure out how to get them seperated. I don't have any extra PCI/PCIe slots to move them around, and couldn't really find any literature on how else to change the IRQ, at least none that I could understand...


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## FenderBender (May 17, 2010)

Where do I look to find that out? Sorry I've still got a lot to learn about PC's...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FenderBender (May 17, 2010)

I got this off of Belarec....I'm guessing this is it.


*Main Circuit Board*


Board: DELL Inc. 0X501H A02
Serial Number: ..CN697029BU0142.
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: DELL INC. A13 07/28/2009


----------

